

Ask HN: IRC channel for Hacker News? - javert

Would people like to have an IRC channel for Hacker News? If so, any suggestions on networks and the like? Anyone eager to set up a channel? (I'm willing to.)<p>This could be a great way to do real-time communication with other members of the community. For example, asking a quick question that doesn't really merit its own post, or casual chat about the latest posts.
======
DTrejo
#startups is a great place to go for pre-HN feedback and the company of other
HN community members.

------
sidmitra
Try #startups on Freenode. I suppose a number of HN users hang out there.

~~~
javert
Thanks! It does look like there is a strong HN presence there already. So,
there's probably no reason to make a new channel.

------
vaksel
pg should add the IRC channel connect link to the bottom so more people would
know about it(+ make it easier to connect). Right now even if you know that
there is an irc channel you probably don't remember where its at

I think think this should be correct: irc://chat.freenode.net/startups

~~~
Angostura
He should have the mibbit widget embedded on the front page.

~~~
davidw
Why would he? It links to something he isn't familiar with, and has no control
over, with, at times, heated discussions, 'bad' language, and so on. It seems
people find it just fine via these threads, that come up from time to time.

------
crsmith
<http://mibbit.com/chat/?server=irc.freenode.net>

------
arasakik
<http://www.chatterous.com/hnyc/> is the chatterous room for Hacker News and
has hundreds of members. It also lets you hook up your GTalk, Email or Phone
with the room. I prefer the GTalk integration.

PS - this question seems to come up fairly often.

~~~
lucumo
No IRC integration?

------
adrianwaj
<http://hackernews.speeqe.com/>

It's dead - but the room is there for anyone.

